#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rocket Prism 5AC G2 x airFiberX AF-5X quem é melhor?

## nuneseverton

Boa tarde a todos,

Estou pretendendo montar um enlace de 7,5 km ( visada limpa ) para passar CFTV, Telefonia e dados.

Qual destes equipamentos seria mais indicado:

Rocket Prism 5AC GEN2 com antenas RD-5G31-AC.

ou

airFiberX AF-5X com antenas AF-5G30-S45.

encontrei esse link da UBNT que compara os dois rádios, segundo o próprio site da UBNT, o airFiberX teria alguns recursos tecnológicos que o torna melhor. ( https://help.ubnt.com/hc/en-us/artic...and-Rocket-5AC )


Obrigado.

Everton Nunes.
Aux. Tec. LCR.

----------


## fhayashi

Que eu me lembre, vc queria passar mais de 200 megas nesse enlace.

Então, vai para airfiber ou procura um Licenciado.

----------


## nuneseverton

Grande fhayashi, esse é outro enlace de apenas 7,5 km que também terá o mesmo volume dados citado naquele primeiro post.

O primeiro que citei aqui no fórum terá 13 km.

Queria entender porque a UBNT faz dois rádio similares!..

Obrigado

----------


## Luspmais

> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> Estou pretendendo montar um enlace de 7,5 km ( visada limpa ) para passar CFTV, Telefonia e dados.
> 
> Qual destes equipamentos seria mais indicado:
> 
> Rocket Prism 5AC GEN2 com antenas RD-5G31-AC.
> 
> ou
> ...


Estamos montado 2 enlaces, 1º com AirFiber e o 2º com Rocket AirPrism, usando antenas Dish LW de 30Dbi, os 2 tem 20km.

Amanhã terminamos e posto o resultado.

----------


## nuneseverton

Bom dia Srs.

Ok @*Luspmais*,

Estamos no aguardo dos resultados.

Aproveitando a oportunidade faço uma novo questionamento a todos.

Antes peço até desculpas pela minha pergunta talvez um pouco atrapalhada mas vamos que vamos:

Pergunta:

Qual a forma correta de calcular o throughput de um enlace?

Seria a média da soma do throughput do Tx + Rx.

ou

Seria simplesmente o resultado da soma do throughput do Tx + Rx.

Pergunto isto porque tenho presenciado bastante nos fóruns a utilização do termo "agregado", aí fico confuso...


Obrigado.

----------


## Luspmais

Fechamos o link, porém estamos com muita interferencia em uma das pontas. Até agora conseguimos passar 140Mb apenas em um sentido. Configuramos com 75% para este e 25% para outro sentido (Down e Up).

No outro enlace, com Rocket AC Prism, conseguimos 220Mb de sentido Down (é o que importa neste projeto), porém é um lugar remoto com pouca interferencia.

----------


## nuneseverton

Caro @*Luspmais*,

No datasheet dos rádios tem umas orientações bem bacana sobre a utilização adequada da modulação relacionada a largura de canal e sensibilidade do sinal.

Valeu.

----------


## fhayashi

> Fechamos o link, porém estamos com muita interferencia em uma das pontas. Até agora conseguimos passar 140Mb apenas em um sentido. Configuramos com 75% para este e 25% para outro sentido (Down e Up).
> 
> No outro enlace, com Rocket AC Prism, conseguimos 220Mb de sentido Down (é o que importa neste projeto), porém é um lugar remoto com pouca interferencia.


20km com muita interferência e passando 140mbps está show em 5,8ghz.

----------


## Luspmais

> Caro @*Luspmais*,
> 
> No datasheet dos rádios tem umas orientações bem bacana sobre a utilização adequada da modulação relacionada a largura de canal e sensibilidade do sinal.
> 
> Valeu.


Já havia visto, porém em campo a conversa é outra, estamos com sinal de -61 e a modulação fica entre 4 e 6.

----------


## Luspmais

Segue:

----------


## nuneseverton

@*Luspmais* boa tarde,

Tu não conseguiu colocar em 8x? acho que irá passar mais banda...

Valeu.

----------


## nuneseverton

Você está usando antenas de 30dBi né isso, acho que poderia aumentar um pouco valor do EIRP.

https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=1384

Valeu..

----------


## Luspmais

> Você está usando antenas de 30dBi né isso, acho que poderia aumentar um pouco valor do EIRP.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/entry.php?b=1384
> 
> Valeu..


Sim, antenas de 30Dbi, vou verificar isso, obrigado.

----------


## nuneseverton

Se melhorar após as mudanças posta aí, valeu.

----------


## Luspmais

Não rolou, ficou pior.

----------


## Maclaud

Esta chegando um par de ROCKET PRISM AC GEN2, assim q botar em produção testo e posto o resultado para vocês, aqui na região não tem muita interferência e a distancia é curta, maximo 3km preciso passar 255 down e 35 up.
desisti de lançar a fibra porque ta uma verdadeira bagunça os postes da consessionária aqui.

----------


## PortaNET

Interessante era saber qual a capacidade da Rocket AC Prism Gen2 funcionando em PTMP com Painel 90º 20dbi funcionando em 20mhz canal e depois claro se não tiver interferência na região em 40mhz jogando para outro produto AC.

----------


## Maclaud

pessoal coloquei hoje em produção um par de Rocket prism gen2 em PTP com ROCKET DISH de 30... os resultados foram satisfatórios também pela distancia ser curta... consegui passar 325 megas full duplex.


Vou testar agora com as setoriais, porque o datasheet do prism diz q é compativel, tenho duas 5G20 paradas aqui vou fazer com elas. depois posto o resultado pra vcs... os testes em bancada consegui passar 120mbps/35mbps

----------


## raumaster

> Interessante era saber qual a capacidade da Rocket AC Prism Gen2 funcionando em PTMP com Painel 90º 20dbi funcionando em 20mhz canal e depois claro se não tiver interferência na região em 40mhz jogando para outro produto AC.


Tem relatos no Forum da UBNT falando de 80-90Mega num setor PTMP.A Ubiquiti ta prometendo 90 mega com sincronia GPS ativa em todos setores na torre.

----------


## pkmc

Gostaria de uma informação dos colegas se possível, se a Rocket Prism 5AC GEN2 ou a airFiberX AF-5X tem a opção de Compilance testing, ou algum script para inserir uma gama maior de frequencias ?
Desde já agradeço

----------


## Maclaud

bom dia prezado @*pkmc*... o aifiber 5x tem ja nativo a opção LICENSED.

ja o rocket prism gen2 tem que inserir um script via SSH para funcionar todos os canais ate 6Ghz, porem vc vai infringir as normasl regulamentares das faixas de uso. se for isso eu nao recomendo.

----------


## pkmc

> bom dia prezado @*pkmc*... o aifiber 5x tem ja nativo a opção LICENSED.
> 
> ja o rocket prism gen2 tem que inserir um script via SSH para funcionar todos os canais ate 6Ghz, porem vc vai infringir as normasl regulamentares das faixas de uso. se for isso eu nao recomendo.


Agradeço muito sua pronta disposição em responder, sei das condições legais de uso de faixa larga, se eu vier a optar por esse equipamento você tem esse script, poderia fornecer ?

----------


## Maclaud

Tenho sim, use por sua conta e risco:

Segue:
Compliance test no rocket prism gen2
sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg
save
reboot

obs: use por sua conta e risco.

----------

